# Parkline Sportsman Club June 6th IBO World Qualifier



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Parkline Sportsman Club will be hosting an IBO World Qualifier 
Saturday June 6th
30 target course
$20 entry fee
Registration starts at 9am
Shotgun start at 10am
We are also having a pig roast and silent auction after the shoot
$12.50 per person.
Any questions pm me 
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Brian do you mean Saturday June 5 as June 6 is Sunday ?


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes I mean Saturday June 5th
Thanks Dwayne for catching that for me 
Brian


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

T.t.t.......


----------

